# skype-1.4.0.74-r2 kann keine Umlaute im Chat

## sandro123

Hi

Ich habe bei skype "skype-1.4.0.74-r2" egal ob mit static qt oder mein selber compiliertes nicht die möglichkeit beim chatten Umlaute zu verwenden.

Im skype forum habe ich gelesen das einer ein ähnliches Problem beim Files versenden hat wenn der Filenamen einen Umlaut enthält.

Habe nur ich dieses Problem oder ist das vielleicht schon ein bekanntes Problem.

Vielleicht hat ja wer eine Lösung dazu.

Ciao

   Sandro

----------

## flexo

habe das selbe problem...

bisher habe ich ausser einem downgrade noch keine lösung gefunden.

----------

## AmonAmarth

es gibt doch schon 1.4.0.94 im portage.

damit hab ich jedenfalls keinerlei probleme mit sonderzeichen!

ansonsten: ist unicode als use flag aktiviert?

----------

## sandro123

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> es gibt doch schon 1.4.0.94 im portage.
> 
> damit hab ich jedenfalls keinerlei probleme mit sonderzeichen!
> 
> ansonsten: ist unicode als use flag aktiviert?

 

Also bei mir hat die neue Version keine Veränderung gebracht.

Ich habe aber auch zusätzlich "qt-static" angegeben, bringt aber alles nichts.

So viel ich im Package gesehen habe gibt es dort kein "unicode" use flag.

Ciao

  AOE

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *sandro123 wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   es gibt doch schon 1.4.0.94 im portage.
> 
> damit hab ich jedenfalls keinerlei probleme mit sonderzeichen!
> 
> ansonsten: ist unicode als use flag aktiviert? 
> ...

 

ja nicht im skype packet, aber vielleicht in einer abhängigkeit von skype die demnach auch unicode unterstützen muss.

hast du es denn aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

kannste mit dem befehl nachsehen

```
euse -i unicode
```

"euse" ist ich im app-portage/gentoolkit packet enthalten (falls du es noch nicht installiert hast)

ich würds im zweifels falle mal aktivieren und 

```
emerge -vuDN world
```

 durchlaufen lassen um die fehlerquelle auszuschließen

mfg

----------

## flexo

unicode ist gesetzt... geht aber immer noch nicht...

----------

## djcrackman

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4210713.html#4210713

----------

